
Deutsche Bank to Replace 18,000 Workers with Robots - momentmaker
https://moneymaven.io/mishtalk/economics/deutsche-bank-to-replace-18-000-workers-with-robots-1r-sv7lmpke6dMnObyJCYA/
======
downrightmike
Replace the C-suite with a chat bot that regurgitates whatever startup
methodology is hip this month.

